

At this rate, my kids probably aren't getting into college - akharris
http://blog.tutorspree.com/at-this-rate-my-kids-arent-getting-into-colle

======
dotBen
This blog post reads like a thinly veiled anti-immigration rant to me.

The reason why most American kids won't be attending Ivy League schools (which
the author focuses on) despite having the appropriate grades is because their
parents don't have the financial means to pay for the high tuition fees. Not
because some foreign student beat them to a place.

The post reads as if the "American dream" is being denied to these kids
because of 'internationalism' when really its because of good ol' American
capitalism.

 _written by a foreigner living in US who never went to university anyway_

~~~
akharris
Wow, really? - I am sorry if that's how you interpreted my post. That's
unbelievably far and away from anything I meant. I am the child and grandchild
of immigrants. I am simply pointing out how much harder it is to getting to
get into college, and drawing out one of the reasons.

~~~
dotBen
I read your comment here. I read your entire post again. I read your comment
for a second time.

I'm sorry, I still have the same conclusion.

If international students competing for places is a factor, it certainly isn't
the major one. I would still assert ability to pay is a much bigger factor.

But then in my second glance at your post I also notice it is a puff-piece to
cross-promote your tutor search business.

Well, isn't that self-serving?

Whip up some FUD around competition from foreign students to make guilty-
ridden parents pick up the phone and open their wallets for private tuition
for Junior. Overly highlight a need and then jump right in with the solution,
how helpful of you.

And of course, you are not going to comment on the fact that the exorbitant
fees for Ivy Leagues are keeping smart kids out because your whole business is
built around serving the affluent privileged few who can afford to provide
tutoring for their children _(and thus probably those fees too)._ Most of
America can't.

If it wasn't for the fact I don't have kids and I'm an example of why a
university education isn't vital, I'd be upset I'd just given your company
undue attention from this thread.

------
_delirium
Are the two parts of this post really connected? Yes, there are more
international students applying to U.S. universities, and admissions rates are
going down at Ivy Leagues, but is that primarily due to the international
students? An alternate hypothesis is that it's mainly due to more domestic
students applying--- a much larger percentage of American high school grads
now apply to college than did in, say, 1970.

~~~
tritogeneia
Also note that high schoolers who apply to college are applying to more
colleges. Ever since the Common App made it convenient there's an arms race to
apply to more schools every year.

------
joshontheweb
Depending on what your kids want to do, it may not really matter. It is
especially likely that they can find a path to a good career without going to
any of these ivy league schools. Regardless, if there is a demand for more
schools, and likely more specialized schools, they will pop up.

